# The Making of Juan Guaido



## georgephillip

The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader

"Before the fateful day of January 22, fewer than one in five Venezuelans had heard of Juan Guaidó. 

*"Only a few months ago, the 35-year-old was an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*. 

"Even in his own party, Guaidó had been a mid-level figure in the opposition-dominated National Assembly, which is now held under contempt according to Venezuela’s constitution.

"But after a single phone call from US Vice President Mike Pence, Guaidó proclaimed himself as president of Venezuela. 

"Anointed as the leader of his country by Washington, a previously unknown political bottom dweller was vaulted onto the international stage as the US-selected leader of the nation with the world’s largest oil reserves."

*And then came Marco:*





"United States Senator Marco Rubio (R-FL) tweeted a graphic picture of former Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi dripping in blood on Sunday in what was widely perceived to be a strongman message to Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro.

"Gaddafi was tortured and savagely killed on the streets by Libyan rebels after the US-led NATO intervened and overthrew him in 2011."

Was Marco Rubio's tweet of a bloody Gaddafi aimed at Venezuela's Maduro?

*After Maduro's highly suspect "reelection" in May of 2018, the Trump administration began actively pursuing regime change in Venezuela with Guaido on a short list of potential US puppets.

While he seem to have come from nowhere, Juan Guaido was the product of more than a decade of "assiduous grooming" by elite, US deep state regime change factories.

"Juan Guaido is a character that has been created for this circumstance."




*


----------



## Sunni Man

Juan Guaido seems to be an Obama type of character who came out of nowhere and is backed by very powerful people and the media.  ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
> 
> "Before the fateful day of January 22, fewer than one in five Venezuelans had heard of Juan Guaidó.
> 
> *"Only a few months ago, the 35-year-old was an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> "Even in his own party, Guaidó had been a mid-level figure in the opposition-dominated National Assembly, which is now held under contempt according to Venezuela’s constitution.
> 
> "But after a single phone call from US Vice President Mike Pence, Guaidó proclaimed himself as president of Venezuela.
> 
> "Anointed as the leader of his country by Washington, a previously unknown political bottom dweller was vaulted onto the international stage as the US-selected leader of the nation with the world’s largest oil reserves."
> 
> *And then came Marco:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "United States Senator Marco Rubio (R-FL) tweeted a graphic picture of former Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi dripping in blood on Sunday in what was widely perceived to be a strongman message to Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro.
> 
> "Gaddafi was tortured and savagely killed on the streets by Libyan rebels after the US-led NATO intervened and overthrew him in 2011."
> 
> Was Marco Rubio's tweet of a bloody Gaddafi aimed at Venezuela's Maduro?
> 
> *After Maduro's highly suspect "reelection" in May of 2018, the Trump administration began actively pursuing regime change in Venezuela with Guaido on a short list of potential US puppets.
> 
> While he seem to have come from nowhere, Juan Guaido was the product of more than a decade of "assiduous grooming" by elite, US deep state regime change factories.
> 
> "Juan Guaido is a character that has been created for this circumstance."
> 
> 
> 
> *



*an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*. 

This is outrageous!!!!

Only the left should be allowed to commit gruesome acts of street violence, eh comrade?


----------



## danielpalos

another right wing venture?  

no long term plan, like usual.


----------



## impuretrash

I am 100% opposed to the US meddling in Venezeula but I am also extremely skeptical whenever a lefty publication like mint press accuses someone of being "far right".


----------



## georgephillip

Sunni Man said:


> Juan Guaido seems to be an Obama type of character who came out of nowhere and is backed by very powerful people and the media.  ...







Guaido's widely perceived as a brown Obama clone. 

He moved from Venezuela to DC to enroll in the Governance and Political Management Program at George Washington University where he studied under one of the top Latin American neoliberal economists, Luis Enrique Berrizbeitia. 

Berrizbeitia's a former executive director of the IMF "who spent more than a decade working in the Venezuelan energy sector under the oligarchic old regime that was ousted by Chavez."

It does remind me of Barry Soetoro's excellent adventures in Afghanistan.

The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader


----------



## danielpalos

why are we "destabilizing" that region and blaming the Poor for seeking asylum?


----------



## impuretrash

danielpalos said:


> why are we "destabilizing" that region and blaming the Poor for seeking asylum?



Nobody blames them for wanting to leave their shitholes, it's just we don't want them here mooching off us.


----------



## danielpalos

impuretrash said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are we "destabilizing" that region and blaming the Poor for seeking asylum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody blames them for wanting to leave their shitholes, it's just we don't want them here mooching off us.
Click to expand...

you must be on the right wing.


----------



## georgephillip

danielpalos said:


> another right wing venture?
> 
> no long term plan, like usual.


Possibly, Guaido doesn't fit at all into the long term US plan that revolves around controlling Venezuelan natural resources for as long as possible?

The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader

"While Guaidó is today sold as the face of democratic restoration, he spent his career in the most violent faction of Venezuela’s most radical opposition party, positioning himself at the forefront of one destabilization campaign after another. 

"His party has been widely discredited inside Venezuela, and is held partly responsible for fragmenting a badly weakened opposition.

"'These radical leaders have no more than 20 percent in opinion polls,' wrote Luis Vicente León, Venezuela’s leading pollster. 

"According to Leon, Guaidó’s party remains isolated because the majority of the population 'does not want war. ‘What they want is a solution.’”

"But this is precisely why he Guaidó was selected by Washington: *he is not expected to lead Venezuela towards to democracy, but to collapse a country that for the past two decades has been a bulwark of resistance to US hegemony."*


----------



## impuretrash

danielpalos said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are we "destabilizing" that region and blaming the Poor for seeking asylum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody blames them for wanting to leave their shitholes, it's just we don't want them here mooching off us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must be on the right wing.
Click to expand...


This thread isn't about me, it's about Venezuela and how US citizens on both sides of the aisle are being duped into supporting Iraq part 2.


----------



## danielpalos

georgephillip said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> another right wing venture?
> 
> no long term plan, like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly, Guaido doesn't fit at all into the long term US plan that revolves around controlling Venezuelan natural resources for as long as possible?
> 
> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
> 
> "While Guaidó is today sold as the face of democratic restoration, he spent his career in the most violent faction of Venezuela’s most radical opposition party, positioning himself at the forefront of one destabilization campaign after another.
> 
> "His party has been widely discredited inside Venezuela, and is held partly responsible for fragmenting a badly weakened opposition.
> 
> "'These radical leaders have no more than 20 percent in opinion polls,' wrote Luis Vicente León, Venezuela’s leading pollster.
> 
> "According to Leon, Guaidó’s party remains isolated because the majority of the population 'does not want war. ‘What they want is a solution.’”
> 
> "But this is precisely why he Guaidó was selected by Washington: *he is not expected to lead Venezuela towards to democracy, but to collapse a country that for the past two decades has been a bulwark of resistance to US hegemony."*
Click to expand...

yet, the right wing prefers to "blame the Poor".


----------



## danielpalos

impuretrash said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are we "destabilizing" that region and blaming the Poor for seeking asylum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody blames them for wanting to leave their shitholes, it's just we don't want them here mooching off us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must be on the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread isn't about me, it's about Venezuela and how US citizens on both sides of the aisle are being duped into supporting Iraq part 2.
Click to expand...

in other words, destabilizing the region and then complaining about refugees.


----------



## impuretrash

danielpalos said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are we "destabilizing" that region and blaming the Poor for seeking asylum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody blames them for wanting to leave their shitholes, it's just we don't want them here mooching off us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must be on the right wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread isn't about me, it's about Venezuela and how US citizens on both sides of the aisle are being duped into supporting Iraq part 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in other words, destabilizing the region and then complaining about refugees.
Click to expand...


You're a real sucker if you think preying on your compassion for refugees isn't part of the plan in the first place.


----------



## georgephillip

impuretrash said:


> I am 100% opposed to the US meddling in Venezeula but I am also extremely skeptical whenever a lefty publication like mint press accuses someone of being "far right".







"Is this the ass that Trump wants to install in Venezuela’s seat of power?"

The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader

"That year, Guaidó exposed himself to the public in another way, founding a political party to capture the anti-Chavez energy his Generation 2007 had cultivated. 

"Called Popular Will, it was led by Leopoldo López, a Princeton-educated right-wing firebrand heavily involved in National Endowment for Democracy programs and elected as the mayor of a district in Caracas that was one of the wealthiest in the country. 

*"Lopez was a portrait of Venezuelan aristocracy, directly descended from his country’s first president*. 

"He was also the first cousin of Thor Halvorssen, founder of the US-based Human Rights Foundation that functions as a de facto publicity shop for US-backed anti-government activists in countries targeted by Washington for regime change."

*I don't support the corruption and incompetence of the Maduro regime, but I don't think returning someone like Lopez to power in Venezuela is a good outcome for a majority of Venezuelans.*


----------



## Rustic

georgephillip said:


> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
> 
> "Before the fateful day of January 22, fewer than one in five Venezuelans had heard of Juan Guaidó.
> 
> *"Only a few months ago, the 35-year-old was an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> "Even in his own party, Guaidó had been a mid-level figure in the opposition-dominated National Assembly, which is now held under contempt according to Venezuela’s constitution.
> 
> "But after a single phone call from US Vice President Mike Pence, Guaidó proclaimed himself as president of Venezuela.
> 
> "Anointed as the leader of his country by Washington, a previously unknown political bottom dweller was vaulted onto the international stage as the US-selected leader of the nation with the world’s largest oil reserves."
> 
> *And then came Marco:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "United States Senator Marco Rubio (R-FL) tweeted a graphic picture of former Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi dripping in blood on Sunday in what was widely perceived to be a strongman message to Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro.
> 
> "Gaddafi was tortured and savagely killed on the streets by Libyan rebels after the US-led NATO intervened and overthrew him in 2011."
> 
> Was Marco Rubio's tweet of a bloody Gaddafi aimed at Venezuela's Maduro?
> 
> *After Maduro's highly suspect "reelection" in May of 2018, the Trump administration began actively pursuing regime change in Venezuela with Guaido on a short list of potential US puppets.
> 
> While he seem to have come from nowhere, Juan Guaido was the product of more than a decade of "assiduous grooming" by elite, US deep state regime change factories.
> 
> "Juan Guaido is a character that has been created for this circumstance."
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rustic

georgephillip said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juan Guaido seems to be an Obama type of character who came out of nowhere and is backed by very powerful people and the media.  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guaido's widely perceived as a brown Obama clone.
> 
> He moved from Venezuela to DC to enroll in the Governance and Political Management Program at George Washington University where he studied under one of the top Latin American neoliberal economists, Luis Enrique Berrizbeitia.
> 
> Berrizbeitia's a former executive director of the IMF "who spent more than a decade working in the Venezuelan energy sector under the oligarchic old regime that was ousted by Chavez."
> 
> It does remind me of Barry Soetoro's excellent adventures in Afghanistan.
> 
> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
Click to expand...


----------



## danielpalos

georgephillip said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 100% opposed to the US meddling in Venezeula but I am also extremely skeptical whenever a lefty publication like mint press accuses someone of being "far right".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Is this the ass that Trump wants to install in Venezuela’s seat of power?"
> 
> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
> 
> "That year, Guaidó exposed himself to the public in another way, founding a political party to capture the anti-Chavez energy his Generation 2007 had cultivated.
> 
> "Called Popular Will, it was led by Leopoldo López, a Princeton-educated right-wing firebrand heavily involved in National Endowment for Democracy programs and elected as the mayor of a district in Caracas that was one of the wealthiest in the country.
> 
> *"Lopez was a portrait of Venezuelan aristocracy, directly descended from his country’s first president*.
> 
> "He was also the first cousin of Thor Halvorssen, founder of the US-based Human Rights Foundation that functions as a de facto publicity shop for US-backed anti-government activists in countries targeted by Washington for regime change."
> 
> *I don't support the corruption and incompetence of the Maduro regime, but I don't think returning someone like Lopez to power in Venezuela is a good outcome for a majority of Venezuelans.*
Click to expand...

Government solves All problems for the right wing.  

What happened to Capitalism?


----------



## impuretrash

georgephillip said:


> *I don't support the corruption and incompetence of the Maduro regime, but I don't think returning someone like Lopez to power in Venezuela is a good outcome for a majority of Venezuelans.*



...and I say unfreeze their assets, nullify the sanctions and let them run their country into the ground for all I care. Just stay on your side of the border.


----------



## georgephillip

impuretrash said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't support the corruption and incompetence of the Maduro regime, but I don't think returning someone like Lopez to power in Venezuela is a good outcome for a majority of Venezuelans.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I say unfreeze their assets, nullify the sanctions and let them run their country into the ground for all I care. Just stay on your side of the border.
Click to expand...




impuretrash said:


> ...and I say unfreeze their assets, nullify the sanctions and let them run their country into the ground for all I care. Just stay on your side of the border.


Sounds like a good plan to me. In a best case scenario, Maduro goes back to driving a bus and Venezuelans pick their next president without any help from Uncle Sam.


----------



## Rustic

georgephillip said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't support the corruption and incompetence of the Maduro regime, but I don't think returning someone like Lopez to power in Venezuela is a good outcome for a majority of Venezuelans.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I say unfreeze their assets, nullify the sanctions and let them run their country into the ground for all I care. Just stay on your side of the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I say unfreeze their assets, nullify the sanctions and let them run their country into the ground for all I care. Just stay on your side of the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a good plan to me. In a best case scenario, Maduro goes back to driving a bus and Venezuelans pick their next president without any help from Uncle Sam.
Click to expand...

Lol
Well normally I would agree with you… But the Venezuelans have a fucked up track record to say the least...


----------



## impuretrash

georgephillip said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't support the corruption and incompetence of the Maduro regime, but I don't think returning someone like Lopez to power in Venezuela is a good outcome for a majority of Venezuelans.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I say unfreeze their assets, nullify the sanctions and let them run their country into the ground for all I care. Just stay on your side of the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I say unfreeze their assets, nullify the sanctions and let them run their country into the ground for all I care. Just stay on your side of the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a good plan to me. In a best case scenario, Maduro goes back to driving a bus and Venezuelans pick their next president without any help from Uncle Sam.
Click to expand...



Yeah I mean, the whole "SOCIALISM MAN BAD" angle that your average dumbass american Boomer neocon lhas embraced thanks to MSM propaganda doesn't hold a lot of water considering it's the sanctions that are really hurting Venezuela right now. Give them back their money and if things fall apart afterwards THEN you can say it's socialism's fault...if that's what gets your rocks off.


----------



## danielpalos

impuretrash said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't support the corruption and incompetence of the Maduro regime, but I don't think returning someone like Lopez to power in Venezuela is a good outcome for a majority of Venezuelans.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I say unfreeze their assets, nullify the sanctions and let them run their country into the ground for all I care. Just stay on your side of the border.
Click to expand...

capitalism is supposed to be about voluntary social transactions that result in mutually beneficial trade.


----------



## danielpalos

impuretrash said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't support the corruption and incompetence of the Maduro regime, but I don't think returning someone like Lopez to power in Venezuela is a good outcome for a majority of Venezuelans.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I say unfreeze their assets, nullify the sanctions and let them run their country into the ground for all I care. Just stay on your side of the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I say unfreeze their assets, nullify the sanctions and let them run their country into the ground for all I care. Just stay on your side of the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a good plan to me. In a best case scenario, Maduro goes back to driving a bus and Venezuelans pick their next president without any help from Uncle Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I mean, the whole "SOCIALISM MAN BAD" angle that your average dumbass american Boomer neocon lhas embraced thanks to MSM propaganda doesn't hold a lot of water considering it's the sanctions that are really hurting Venezuela right now. Give them back their money and if things fall apart afterwards THEN you can say it's socialism's fault...if that's what gets your rocks off.
Click to expand...

all of that foreign intervention costs.  in right wing fantasy, we can finance their socialism, forever.


----------



## impuretrash

danielpalos said:


> all of that foreign intervention costs.  in right wing fantasy, we can finance their socialism, forever.



This has nothing to do with right or left. It's about money and power AKA oil. If you think the left is immune to greed then you are the one living in a fantasy world.


----------



## impuretrash

"Oh NO US population growth has slowed down a bit, if we don't flood the nation with cheap labor then the GDP might drop a little!  THINK OF OUR STOCK PORTFOLIOS!!!"

"er um, we mean It's YOUR duty to accept desperate migrants who are fleeing the devastation that YOU caused in their homelands! THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!"


----------



## danielpalos

impuretrash said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> all of that foreign intervention costs.  in right wing fantasy, we can finance their socialism, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with right or left. It's about money and power AKA oil. If you think the left is immune to greed then you are the one living in a fantasy world.
Click to expand...

only the Right Wing praises the virtues of tax cut economics in public venues.


----------



## impuretrash

danielpalos said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> all of that foreign intervention costs.  in right wing fantasy, we can finance their socialism, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with right or left. It's about money and power AKA oil. If you think the left is immune to greed then you are the one living in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only the Right Wing praises the virtues of tax cut economics in public venues.
Click to expand...


Thank god the left invented kindness...


----------



## danielpalos

impuretrash said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> all of that foreign intervention costs.  in right wing fantasy, we can finance their socialism, forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with right or left. It's about money and power AKA oil. If you think the left is immune to greed then you are the one living in a fantasy world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only the Right Wing praises the virtues of tax cut economics in public venues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank god the left invented kindness...
Click to expand...

Promoting the general welfare may require Yankee forms of ingenuity.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
> 
> "Before the fateful day of January 22, fewer than one in five Venezuelans had heard of Juan Guaidó.
> 
> *"Only a few months ago, the 35-year-old was an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> "Even in his own party, Guaidó had been a mid-level figure in the opposition-dominated National Assembly, which is now held under contempt according to Venezuela’s constitution.
> 
> "But after a single phone call from US Vice President Mike Pence, Guaidó proclaimed himself as president of Venezuela.
> 
> "Anointed as the leader of his country by Washington, a previously unknown political bottom dweller was vaulted onto the international stage as the US-selected leader of the nation with the world’s largest oil reserves."
> 
> *And then came Marco:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "United States Senator Marco Rubio (R-FL) tweeted a graphic picture of former Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi dripping in blood on Sunday in what was widely perceived to be a strongman message to Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro.
> 
> "Gaddafi was tortured and savagely killed on the streets by Libyan rebels after the US-led NATO intervened and overthrew him in 2011."
> 
> Was Marco Rubio's tweet of a bloody Gaddafi aimed at Venezuela's Maduro?
> 
> *After Maduro's highly suspect "reelection" in May of 2018, the Trump administration began actively pursuing regime change in Venezuela with Guaido on a short list of potential US puppets.
> 
> While he seem to have come from nowhere, Juan Guaido was the product of more than a decade of "assiduous grooming" by elite, US deep state regime change factories.
> 
> "Juan Guaido is a character that has been created for this circumstance."
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> This is outrageous!!!!
> 
> Only the left should be allowed to commit gruesome acts of street violence, eh comrade?
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> This is outrageous!!!!
> 
> Only the left should be allowed to commit gruesome acts of street violence, eh comrade?


*Greatest Purveyor of Violence in the World just struck again:




Are you outraged yet?

Somalia: dozens of al-Shabaab fighters killed in airstrike, says US*


----------



## georgephillip

Rustic said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't support the corruption and incompetence of the Maduro regime, but I don't think returning someone like Lopez to power in Venezuela is a good outcome for a majority of Venezuelans.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I say unfreeze their assets, nullify the sanctions and let them run their country into the ground for all I care. Just stay on your side of the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I say unfreeze their assets, nullify the sanctions and let them run their country into the ground for all I care. Just stay on your side of the border.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a good plan to me. In a best case scenario, Maduro goes back to driving a bus and Venezuelans pick their next president without any help from Uncle Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Well normally I would agree with you… But the Venezuelans have a fucked up track record to say the least...
Click to expand...




Rustic said:


> Lol
> Well normally I would agree with you… But the Venezuelans have a fucked up track record to say the least..


*Even before oil was discovered in Venezuela the country has had a lot of help when it comes to fucking up:

United States–Venezuela relations - Wikipedia
*
"The Venezuela Crisis of 1902–03 saw a naval blockade of several months imposed against Venezuela by Britain, Germany and Italy because of President Cipriano Castro's refusal to pay foreign debts and damages suffered by European citizens in a recent Venezuelan civil war. 

"Castro assumed that the United States' Monroe Doctrine would see that the U.S. prevent European military intervention, but at the time the U.S. saw the Doctrine as concerning European seizure of territory, rather than intervention per se. Though U.S. Secretary of State, Elihu Root, characterized Castro as a '_crazy brute"'_or a '_monkey'_, 

"President Theodore Roosevelt was concerned with the prospects of penetration into the region by Germany. 

"With Castro failing to back down under U.S. pressure and increasingly negative British and American press reactions to the affair, the blockading nations agreed to a compromise, but maintained the blockade during negotiations over the details. 

"This incident was a major driver of the Roosevelt Corollary and the subsequent U.S. Big Stick policy and Dollar Diplomacy in Latin America."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
> 
> "Before the fateful day of January 22, fewer than one in five Venezuelans had heard of Juan Guaidó.
> 
> *"Only a few months ago, the 35-year-old was an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> "Even in his own party, Guaidó had been a mid-level figure in the opposition-dominated National Assembly, which is now held under contempt according to Venezuela’s constitution.
> 
> "But after a single phone call from US Vice President Mike Pence, Guaidó proclaimed himself as president of Venezuela.
> 
> "Anointed as the leader of his country by Washington, a previously unknown political bottom dweller was vaulted onto the international stage as the US-selected leader of the nation with the world’s largest oil reserves."
> 
> *And then came Marco:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "United States Senator Marco Rubio (R-FL) tweeted a graphic picture of former Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi dripping in blood on Sunday in what was widely perceived to be a strongman message to Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro.
> 
> "Gaddafi was tortured and savagely killed on the streets by Libyan rebels after the US-led NATO intervened and overthrew him in 2011."
> 
> Was Marco Rubio's tweet of a bloody Gaddafi aimed at Venezuela's Maduro?
> 
> *After Maduro's highly suspect "reelection" in May of 2018, the Trump administration began actively pursuing regime change in Venezuela with Guaido on a short list of potential US puppets.
> 
> While he seem to have come from nowhere, Juan Guaido was the product of more than a decade of "assiduous grooming" by elite, US deep state regime change factories.
> 
> "Juan Guaido is a character that has been created for this circumstance."
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> This is outrageous!!!!
> 
> Only the left should be allowed to commit gruesome acts of street violence, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is outrageous!!!!
> 
> Only the left should be allowed to commit gruesome acts of street violence, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Greatest Purveyor of Violence in the World just struck again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you outraged yet?
> 
> Somalia: dozens of al-Shabaab fighters killed in airstrike, says US*
Click to expand...


*Are you outraged yet?*

Yes...….only dozens?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
> 
> "Before the fateful day of January 22, fewer than one in five Venezuelans had heard of Juan Guaidó.
> 
> *"Only a few months ago, the 35-year-old was an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> "Even in his own party, Guaidó had been a mid-level figure in the opposition-dominated National Assembly, which is now held under contempt according to Venezuela’s constitution.
> 
> "But after a single phone call from US Vice President Mike Pence, Guaidó proclaimed himself as president of Venezuela.
> 
> "Anointed as the leader of his country by Washington, a previously unknown political bottom dweller was vaulted onto the international stage as the US-selected leader of the nation with the world’s largest oil reserves."
> 
> *And then came Marco:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "United States Senator Marco Rubio (R-FL) tweeted a graphic picture of former Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi dripping in blood on Sunday in what was widely perceived to be a strongman message to Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro.
> 
> "Gaddafi was tortured and savagely killed on the streets by Libyan rebels after the US-led NATO intervened and overthrew him in 2011."
> 
> Was Marco Rubio's tweet of a bloody Gaddafi aimed at Venezuela's Maduro?
> 
> *After Maduro's highly suspect "reelection" in May of 2018, the Trump administration began actively pursuing regime change in Venezuela with Guaido on a short list of potential US puppets.
> 
> While he seem to have come from nowhere, Juan Guaido was the product of more than a decade of "assiduous grooming" by elite, US deep state regime change factories.
> 
> "Juan Guaido is a character that has been created for this circumstance."
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> This is outrageous!!!!
> 
> Only the left should be allowed to commit gruesome acts of street violence, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is outrageous!!!!
> 
> Only the left should be allowed to commit gruesome acts of street violence, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Greatest Purveyor of Violence in the World just struck again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you outraged yet?
> 
> Somalia: dozens of al-Shabaab fighters killed in airstrike, says US*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Are you outraged yet?*
> 
> Yes...….only dozens?
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Are you outraged yet?*
> 
> Yes...….only dozens?


Stay tuned, Kulak
Venezuela That was some Mean Bush - Create, Discover and Share Awesome GIFs on Gfycat


----------



## gipper

georgephillip said:


> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
> 
> "Before the fateful day of January 22, fewer than one in five Venezuelans had heard of Juan Guaidó.
> 
> *"Only a few months ago, the 35-year-old was an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> "Even in his own party, Guaidó had been a mid-level figure in the opposition-dominated National Assembly, which is now held under contempt according to Venezuela’s constitution.
> 
> "But after a single phone call from US Vice President Mike Pence, Guaidó proclaimed himself as president of Venezuela.
> 
> "Anointed as the leader of his country by Washington, a previously unknown political bottom dweller was vaulted onto the international stage as the US-selected leader of the nation with the world’s largest oil reserves."
> 
> *And then came Marco:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "United States Senator Marco Rubio (R-FL) tweeted a graphic picture of former Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi dripping in blood on Sunday in what was widely perceived to be a strongman message to Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro.
> 
> "Gaddafi was tortured and savagely killed on the streets by Libyan rebels after the US-led NATO intervened and overthrew him in 2011."
> 
> Was Marco Rubio's tweet of a bloody Gaddafi aimed at Venezuela's Maduro?
> 
> *After Maduro's highly suspect "reelection" in May of 2018, the Trump administration began actively pursuing regime change in Venezuela with Guaido on a short list of potential US puppets.
> 
> While he seem to have come from nowhere, Juan Guaido was the product of more than a decade of "assiduous grooming" by elite, US deep state regime change factories.
> 
> "Juan Guaido is a character that has been created for this circumstance."
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rubio is a fucking psychopath. Fuck him. 

Once again our criminal government is doing criminal activity in another nation, but it’s okay. The empire has every right. Disgusting!


----------



## impuretrash

gipper said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
> 
> "Before the fateful day of January 22, fewer than one in five Venezuelans had heard of Juan Guaidó.
> 
> *"Only a few months ago, the 35-year-old was an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> "Even in his own party, Guaidó had been a mid-level figure in the opposition-dominated National Assembly, which is now held under contempt according to Venezuela’s constitution.
> 
> "But after a single phone call from US Vice President Mike Pence, Guaidó proclaimed himself as president of Venezuela.
> 
> "Anointed as the leader of his country by Washington, a previously unknown political bottom dweller was vaulted onto the international stage as the US-selected leader of the nation with the world’s largest oil reserves."
> 
> *And then came Marco:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "United States Senator Marco Rubio (R-FL) tweeted a graphic picture of former Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi dripping in blood on Sunday in what was widely perceived to be a strongman message to Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro.
> 
> "Gaddafi was tortured and savagely killed on the streets by Libyan rebels after the US-led NATO intervened and overthrew him in 2011."
> 
> Was Marco Rubio's tweet of a bloody Gaddafi aimed at Venezuela's Maduro?
> 
> *After Maduro's highly suspect "reelection" in May of 2018, the Trump administration began actively pursuing regime change in Venezuela with Guaido on a short list of potential US puppets.
> 
> While he seem to have come from nowhere, Juan Guaido was the product of more than a decade of "assiduous grooming" by elite, US deep state regime change factories.
> 
> "Juan Guaido is a character that has been created for this circumstance."
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Rubio is a fucking psychopath. Fuck him.
> 
> Once again our criminal government is doing criminal activity in another nation, but it’s okay. The empire has every right. Disgusting!
Click to expand...


Thanks a lot tea party cuckservative: "I'll prove I'm not racist by voting for a Cuban!"


----------



## danielpalos

gipper said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
> 
> "Before the fateful day of January 22, fewer than one in five Venezuelans had heard of Juan Guaidó.
> 
> *"Only a few months ago, the 35-year-old was an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> "Even in his own party, Guaidó had been a mid-level figure in the opposition-dominated National Assembly, which is now held under contempt according to Venezuela’s constitution.
> 
> "But after a single phone call from US Vice President Mike Pence, Guaidó proclaimed himself as president of Venezuela.
> 
> "Anointed as the leader of his country by Washington, a previously unknown political bottom dweller was vaulted onto the international stage as the US-selected leader of the nation with the world’s largest oil reserves."
> 
> *And then came Marco:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "United States Senator Marco Rubio (R-FL) tweeted a graphic picture of former Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi dripping in blood on Sunday in what was widely perceived to be a strongman message to Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro.
> 
> "Gaddafi was tortured and savagely killed on the streets by Libyan rebels after the US-led NATO intervened and overthrew him in 2011."
> 
> Was Marco Rubio's tweet of a bloody Gaddafi aimed at Venezuela's Maduro?
> 
> *After Maduro's highly suspect "reelection" in May of 2018, the Trump administration began actively pursuing regime change in Venezuela with Guaido on a short list of potential US puppets.
> 
> While he seem to have come from nowhere, Juan Guaido was the product of more than a decade of "assiduous grooming" by elite, US deep state regime change factories.
> 
> "Juan Guaido is a character that has been created for this circumstance."
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Rubio is a fucking psychopath. Fuck him.
> 
> Once again our criminal government is doing criminal activity in another nation, but it’s okay. The empire has every right. Disgusting!
Click to expand...

Government solves all problems for the right wing not Capitalism.


----------



## gipper

danielpalos said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
> 
> "Before the fateful day of January 22, fewer than one in five Venezuelans had heard of Juan Guaidó.
> 
> *"Only a few months ago, the 35-year-old was an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> "Even in his own party, Guaidó had been a mid-level figure in the opposition-dominated National Assembly, which is now held under contempt according to Venezuela’s constitution.
> 
> "But after a single phone call from US Vice President Mike Pence, Guaidó proclaimed himself as president of Venezuela.
> 
> "Anointed as the leader of his country by Washington, a previously unknown political bottom dweller was vaulted onto the international stage as the US-selected leader of the nation with the world’s largest oil reserves."
> 
> *And then came Marco:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "United States Senator Marco Rubio (R-FL) tweeted a graphic picture of former Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi dripping in blood on Sunday in what was widely perceived to be a strongman message to Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro.
> 
> "Gaddafi was tortured and savagely killed on the streets by Libyan rebels after the US-led NATO intervened and overthrew him in 2011."
> 
> Was Marco Rubio's tweet of a bloody Gaddafi aimed at Venezuela's Maduro?
> 
> *After Maduro's highly suspect "reelection" in May of 2018, the Trump administration began actively pursuing regime change in Venezuela with Guaido on a short list of potential US puppets.
> 
> While he seem to have come from nowhere, Juan Guaido was the product of more than a decade of "assiduous grooming" by elite, US deep state regime change factories.
> 
> "Juan Guaido is a character that has been created for this circumstance."
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Rubio is a fucking psychopath. Fuck him.
> 
> Once again our criminal government is doing criminal activity in another nation, but it’s okay. The empire has every right. Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government solves all problems for the right wing not Capitalism.
Click to expand...

If you think American intervention is only promoted by right wingers, you need to think again.

PS. Who was POTUS and SOS when Gaddafi was overthrown and brutally murdered?

...and who could forget this from this crazed psychopath?


What a disgusting sicko!


----------



## impuretrash

gipper said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
> 
> "Before the fateful day of January 22, fewer than one in five Venezuelans had heard of Juan Guaidó.
> 
> *"Only a few months ago, the 35-year-old was an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> "Even in his own party, Guaidó had been a mid-level figure in the opposition-dominated National Assembly, which is now held under contempt according to Venezuela’s constitution.
> 
> "But after a single phone call from US Vice President Mike Pence, Guaidó proclaimed himself as president of Venezuela.
> 
> "Anointed as the leader of his country by Washington, a previously unknown political bottom dweller was vaulted onto the international stage as the US-selected leader of the nation with the world’s largest oil reserves."
> 
> *And then came Marco:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "United States Senator Marco Rubio (R-FL) tweeted a graphic picture of former Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi dripping in blood on Sunday in what was widely perceived to be a strongman message to Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro.
> 
> "Gaddafi was tortured and savagely killed on the streets by Libyan rebels after the US-led NATO intervened and overthrew him in 2011."
> 
> Was Marco Rubio's tweet of a bloody Gaddafi aimed at Venezuela's Maduro?
> 
> *After Maduro's highly suspect "reelection" in May of 2018, the Trump administration began actively pursuing regime change in Venezuela with Guaido on a short list of potential US puppets.
> 
> While he seem to have come from nowhere, Juan Guaido was the product of more than a decade of "assiduous grooming" by elite, US deep state regime change factories.
> 
> "Juan Guaido is a character that has been created for this circumstance."
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Rubio is a fucking psychopath. Fuck him.
> 
> Once again our criminal government is doing criminal activity in another nation, but it’s okay. The empire has every right. Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government solves all problems for the right wing not Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think American intervention is only promoted by right wingers, you need to think again.
> 
> PS. Who was POTUS and SOS when Gaddafi was overthrown and brutally murdered?
> 
> ...and who could forget this from this crazed psychopath?
> 
> 
> What a disgusting sicko!
Click to expand...


Purple haired commie LGBTQ "allies", fed on a diet of MSM propaganda are out in force on social media demanding that Maduro allow US aid.


----------



## danielpalos

gipper said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
> 
> "Before the fateful day of January 22, fewer than one in five Venezuelans had heard of Juan Guaidó.
> 
> *"Only a few months ago, the 35-year-old was an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> "Even in his own party, Guaidó had been a mid-level figure in the opposition-dominated National Assembly, which is now held under contempt according to Venezuela’s constitution.
> 
> "But after a single phone call from US Vice President Mike Pence, Guaidó proclaimed himself as president of Venezuela.
> 
> "Anointed as the leader of his country by Washington, a previously unknown political bottom dweller was vaulted onto the international stage as the US-selected leader of the nation with the world’s largest oil reserves."
> 
> *And then came Marco:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "United States Senator Marco Rubio (R-FL) tweeted a graphic picture of former Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi dripping in blood on Sunday in what was widely perceived to be a strongman message to Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro.
> 
> "Gaddafi was tortured and savagely killed on the streets by Libyan rebels after the US-led NATO intervened and overthrew him in 2011."
> 
> Was Marco Rubio's tweet of a bloody Gaddafi aimed at Venezuela's Maduro?
> 
> *After Maduro's highly suspect "reelection" in May of 2018, the Trump administration began actively pursuing regime change in Venezuela with Guaido on a short list of potential US puppets.
> 
> While he seem to have come from nowhere, Juan Guaido was the product of more than a decade of "assiduous grooming" by elite, US deep state regime change factories.
> 
> "Juan Guaido is a character that has been created for this circumstance."
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Rubio is a fucking psychopath. Fuck him.
> 
> Once again our criminal government is doing criminal activity in another nation, but it’s okay. The empire has every right. Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Government solves all problems for the right wing not Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think American intervention is only promoted by right wingers, you need to think again.
> 
> PS. Who was POTUS and SOS when Gaddafi was overthrown and brutally murdered?
> 
> ...and who could forget this from this crazed psychopath?
> 
> 
> What a disgusting sicko!
Click to expand...

It was a Nato operation along with local militia.


----------



## georgephillip

gipper said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
> 
> "Before the fateful day of January 22, fewer than one in five Venezuelans had heard of Juan Guaidó.
> 
> *"Only a few months ago, the 35-year-old was an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> "Even in his own party, Guaidó had been a mid-level figure in the opposition-dominated National Assembly, which is now held under contempt according to Venezuela’s constitution.
> 
> "But after a single phone call from US Vice President Mike Pence, Guaidó proclaimed himself as president of Venezuela.
> 
> "Anointed as the leader of his country by Washington, a previously unknown political bottom dweller was vaulted onto the international stage as the US-selected leader of the nation with the world’s largest oil reserves."
> 
> *And then came Marco:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "United States Senator Marco Rubio (R-FL) tweeted a graphic picture of former Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi dripping in blood on Sunday in what was widely perceived to be a strongman message to Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro.
> 
> "Gaddafi was tortured and savagely killed on the streets by Libyan rebels after the US-led NATO intervened and overthrew him in 2011."
> 
> Was Marco Rubio's tweet of a bloody Gaddafi aimed at Venezuela's Maduro?
> 
> *After Maduro's highly suspect "reelection" in May of 2018, the Trump administration began actively pursuing regime change in Venezuela with Guaido on a short list of potential US puppets.
> 
> While he seem to have come from nowhere, Juan Guaido was the product of more than a decade of "assiduous grooming" by elite, US deep state regime change factories.
> 
> "Juan Guaido is a character that has been created for this circumstance."
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Rubio is a fucking psychopath. Fuck him.
> 
> Once again our criminal government is doing criminal activity in another nation, but it’s okay. The empire has every right. Disgusting!
Click to expand...




gipper said:


> Rubio is a fucking psychopath. Fuck him.
> 
> Once again our criminal government is doing criminal activity in another nation, but it’s okay. The empire has every right. Disgusting!


*Rubio needs to make himself useful to billionaires if he wants to run for POTUS again, and there are Venezuelan billionaires we are not hearing much about:

The “Permanent War State” Aims to Plunder Venezuela - Wilkerson and Jay
*
"Yeah, the commercial interest in Venezuela is very connected to the Koch brothers. 

"Number one, the Koch brothers owned part of 25 percent of a fertilizer company that Chavez nationalized, and the Koch brothers were not very happy about. 

*"It’s interesting that one of the partners in that fertilizer company was a guy named Mendoza, who’s on the Forbes list of billionaires. 

"Supposed socialist dictatorship; how is there still a billionaire on the Forbes list who still, not only is he a billionaire, but he controls much of the food supply of Venezuela. *

"The other interest of the Koch brothers in Venezuela is the Koch brothers have a massive oil refinery in Texas that uses heavy crude, as opposed to light crude. 

"And the biggest reserve of heavy crude in the world is Venezuela. So this is all about commercial interest."

*Pence and Pompeo have long time financial connections to the Koch brothers, at least according to the allegations in my TRNN link.*


----------



## gipper

georgephillip said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
> 
> "Before the fateful day of January 22, fewer than one in five Venezuelans had heard of Juan Guaidó.
> 
> *"Only a few months ago, the 35-year-old was an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> "Even in his own party, Guaidó had been a mid-level figure in the opposition-dominated National Assembly, which is now held under contempt according to Venezuela’s constitution.
> 
> "But after a single phone call from US Vice President Mike Pence, Guaidó proclaimed himself as president of Venezuela.
> 
> "Anointed as the leader of his country by Washington, a previously unknown political bottom dweller was vaulted onto the international stage as the US-selected leader of the nation with the world’s largest oil reserves."
> 
> *And then came Marco:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "United States Senator Marco Rubio (R-FL) tweeted a graphic picture of former Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi dripping in blood on Sunday in what was widely perceived to be a strongman message to Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro.
> 
> "Gaddafi was tortured and savagely killed on the streets by Libyan rebels after the US-led NATO intervened and overthrew him in 2011."
> 
> Was Marco Rubio's tweet of a bloody Gaddafi aimed at Venezuela's Maduro?
> 
> *After Maduro's highly suspect "reelection" in May of 2018, the Trump administration began actively pursuing regime change in Venezuela with Guaido on a short list of potential US puppets.
> 
> While he seem to have come from nowhere, Juan Guaido was the product of more than a decade of "assiduous grooming" by elite, US deep state regime change factories.
> 
> "Juan Guaido is a character that has been created for this circumstance."
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Rubio is a fucking psychopath. Fuck him.
> 
> Once again our criminal government is doing criminal activity in another nation, but it’s okay. The empire has every right. Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rubio is a fucking psychopath. Fuck him.
> 
> Once again our criminal government is doing criminal activity in another nation, but it’s okay. The empire has every right. Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Rubio needs to make himself useful to billionaires if he wants to run for POTUS again, and there are Venezuelan billionaires we are not hearing much about:
> 
> The “Permanent War State” Aims to Plunder Venezuela - Wilkerson and Jay
> *
> "Yeah, the commercial interest in Venezuela is very connected to the Koch brothers.
> 
> "Number one, the Koch brothers owned part of 25 percent of a fertilizer company that Chavez nationalized, and the Koch brothers were not very happy about.
> 
> *"It’s interesting that one of the partners in that fertilizer company was a guy named Mendoza, who’s on the Forbes list of billionaires.
> 
> "Supposed socialist dictatorship; how is there still a billionaire on the Forbes list who still, not only is he a billionaire, but he controls much of the food supply of Venezuela. *
> 
> "The other interest of the Koch brothers in Venezuela is the Koch brothers have a massive oil refinery in Texas that uses heavy crude, as opposed to light crude.
> 
> "And the biggest reserve of heavy crude in the world is Venezuela. So this is all about commercial interest."
> 
> *Pence and Pompeo have long time financial connections to the Koch brothers, at least according to the allegations in my TRNN link.*
Click to expand...

It is likely Rubio is doing the Koch Brothers bidding, but also the bidding of the MIC. 

It’s all about the money, but don’t expect our government controlled media to inform the people.


----------



## georgephillip

gipper said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
> 
> "Before the fateful day of January 22, fewer than one in five Venezuelans had heard of Juan Guaidó.
> 
> *"Only a few months ago, the 35-year-old was an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> "Even in his own party, Guaidó had been a mid-level figure in the opposition-dominated National Assembly, which is now held under contempt according to Venezuela’s constitution.
> 
> "But after a single phone call from US Vice President Mike Pence, Guaidó proclaimed himself as president of Venezuela.
> 
> "Anointed as the leader of his country by Washington, a previously unknown political bottom dweller was vaulted onto the international stage as the US-selected leader of the nation with the world’s largest oil reserves."
> 
> *And then came Marco:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "United States Senator Marco Rubio (R-FL) tweeted a graphic picture of former Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi dripping in blood on Sunday in what was widely perceived to be a strongman message to Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro.
> 
> "Gaddafi was tortured and savagely killed on the streets by Libyan rebels after the US-led NATO intervened and overthrew him in 2011."
> 
> Was Marco Rubio's tweet of a bloody Gaddafi aimed at Venezuela's Maduro?
> 
> *After Maduro's highly suspect "reelection" in May of 2018, the Trump administration began actively pursuing regime change in Venezuela with Guaido on a short list of potential US puppets.
> 
> While he seem to have come from nowhere, Juan Guaido was the product of more than a decade of "assiduous grooming" by elite, US deep state regime change factories.
> 
> "Juan Guaido is a character that has been created for this circumstance."
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Rubio is a fucking psychopath. Fuck him.
> 
> Once again our criminal government is doing criminal activity in another nation, but it’s okay. The empire has every right. Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rubio is a fucking psychopath. Fuck him.
> 
> Once again our criminal government is doing criminal activity in another nation, but it’s okay. The empire has every right. Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Rubio needs to make himself useful to billionaires if he wants to run for POTUS again, and there are Venezuelan billionaires we are not hearing much about:
> 
> The “Permanent War State” Aims to Plunder Venezuela - Wilkerson and Jay
> *
> "Yeah, the commercial interest in Venezuela is very connected to the Koch brothers.
> 
> "Number one, the Koch brothers owned part of 25 percent of a fertilizer company that Chavez nationalized, and the Koch brothers were not very happy about.
> 
> *"It’s interesting that one of the partners in that fertilizer company was a guy named Mendoza, who’s on the Forbes list of billionaires.
> 
> "Supposed socialist dictatorship; how is there still a billionaire on the Forbes list who still, not only is he a billionaire, but he controls much of the food supply of Venezuela. *
> 
> "The other interest of the Koch brothers in Venezuela is the Koch brothers have a massive oil refinery in Texas that uses heavy crude, as opposed to light crude.
> 
> "And the biggest reserve of heavy crude in the world is Venezuela. So this is all about commercial interest."
> 
> *Pence and Pompeo have long time financial connections to the Koch brothers, at least according to the allegations in my TRNN link.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is likely Rubio is doing the Koch Brothers bidding, but also the bidding of the MIC.
> 
> It’s all about the money, but don’t expect our government controlled media to inform the people.
Click to expand...




gipper said:


> t is likely Rubio is doing the Koch Brothers bidding, but also the bidding of the MIC.
> 
> It’s all about the money, but don’t expect our government controlled media to inform the people.


*Trump has turned the clock back 30 years with some of the people he's trusting on Venezuela:

The “Permanent War State” Aims to Plunder Venezuela - Wilkerson and Jay
*
"ELLIOTT ABRAMS: This is not about foreign intervention in Venezuela. It is not an attempt to impose a result on the Venezuelan people. Democracy never needs to be imposed.

"It is tyranny that has to be imposed.

"This discussion in the council is about the right of the Venezuelan people to direct their own internal affairs and choose the future of their own country democratically."




Ilhan Omar, Elliott Abrams, and the El Mozote Massacre - The Atlantic

"More than 900 peasants were murdered in and around several villages in the eastern province of Morazán. Most were old men, women, and children. At the Roman Catholic church in El Mozote, soldiers separated men from their families, took them away, and shot them. 

"They herded mothers and children into the convent. Putting their American-supplied M-16 rifles on automatic, the soldiers opened fire. Then they burned the convent. Some 140 children were killed, including toddlers. Average age: 6."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
> 
> "Before the fateful day of January 22, fewer than one in five Venezuelans had heard of Juan Guaidó.
> 
> *"Only a few months ago, the 35-year-old was an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> "Even in his own party, Guaidó had been a mid-level figure in the opposition-dominated National Assembly, which is now held under contempt according to Venezuela’s constitution.
> 
> "But after a single phone call from US Vice President Mike Pence, Guaidó proclaimed himself as president of Venezuela.
> 
> "Anointed as the leader of his country by Washington, a previously unknown political bottom dweller was vaulted onto the international stage as the US-selected leader of the nation with the world’s largest oil reserves."
> 
> *And then came Marco:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "United States Senator Marco Rubio (R-FL) tweeted a graphic picture of former Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi dripping in blood on Sunday in what was widely perceived to be a strongman message to Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro.
> 
> "Gaddafi was tortured and savagely killed on the streets by Libyan rebels after the US-led NATO intervened and overthrew him in 2011."
> 
> Was Marco Rubio's tweet of a bloody Gaddafi aimed at Venezuela's Maduro?
> 
> *After Maduro's highly suspect "reelection" in May of 2018, the Trump administration began actively pursuing regime change in Venezuela with Guaido on a short list of potential US puppets.
> 
> While he seem to have come from nowhere, Juan Guaido was the product of more than a decade of "assiduous grooming" by elite, US deep state regime change factories.
> 
> "Juan Guaido is a character that has been created for this circumstance."
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Rubio is a fucking psychopath. Fuck him.
> 
> Once again our criminal government is doing criminal activity in another nation, but it’s okay. The empire has every right. Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rubio is a fucking psychopath. Fuck him.
> 
> Once again our criminal government is doing criminal activity in another nation, but it’s okay. The empire has every right. Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Rubio needs to make himself useful to billionaires if he wants to run for POTUS again, and there are Venezuelan billionaires we are not hearing much about:
> 
> The “Permanent War State” Aims to Plunder Venezuela - Wilkerson and Jay
> *
> "Yeah, the commercial interest in Venezuela is very connected to the Koch brothers.
> 
> "Number one, the Koch brothers owned part of 25 percent of a fertilizer company that Chavez nationalized, and the Koch brothers were not very happy about.
> 
> *"It’s interesting that one of the partners in that fertilizer company was a guy named Mendoza, who’s on the Forbes list of billionaires.
> 
> "Supposed socialist dictatorship; how is there still a billionaire on the Forbes list who still, not only is he a billionaire, but he controls much of the food supply of Venezuela. *
> 
> "The other interest of the Koch brothers in Venezuela is the Koch brothers have a massive oil refinery in Texas that uses heavy crude, as opposed to light crude.
> 
> "And the biggest reserve of heavy crude in the world is Venezuela. So this is all about commercial interest."
> 
> *Pence and Pompeo have long time financial connections to the Koch brothers, at least according to the allegations in my TRNN link.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is likely Rubio is doing the Koch Brothers bidding, but also the bidding of the MIC.
> 
> It’s all about the money, but don’t expect our government controlled media to inform the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> t is likely Rubio is doing the Koch Brothers bidding, but also the bidding of the MIC.
> 
> It’s all about the money, but don’t expect our government controlled media to inform the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump has turned the clock back 30 years with some of the people he's trusting on Venezuela:
> 
> The “Permanent War State” Aims to Plunder Venezuela - Wilkerson and Jay
> *
> "ELLIOTT ABRAMS: This is not about foreign intervention in Venezuela. It is not an attempt to impose a result on the Venezuelan people. Democracy never needs to be imposed.
> 
> "It is tyranny that has to be imposed.
> 
> "This discussion in the council is about the right of the Venezuelan people to direct their own internal affairs and choose the future of their own country democratically."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar, Elliott Abrams, and the El Mozote Massacre - The Atlantic
> 
> "More than 900 peasants were murdered in and around several villages in the eastern province of Morazán. Most were old men, women, and children. At the Roman Catholic church in El Mozote, soldiers separated men from their families, took them away, and shot them.
> 
> "They herded mothers and children into the convent. Putting their American-supplied M-16 rifles on automatic, the soldiers opened fire. Then they burned the convent. Some 140 children were killed, including toddlers. Average age: 6."
Click to expand...


You still mad you lost the Cold War?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Making of Juan Guaido: How the US Regime Change Laboratory Created Venezuela’s Coup Leader
> 
> "Before the fateful day of January 22, fewer than one in five Venezuelans had heard of Juan Guaidó.
> 
> *"Only a few months ago, the 35-year-old was an obscure character in a politically marginal far-right group closely associated with gruesome acts of street violence*.
> 
> "Even in his own party, Guaidó had been a mid-level figure in the opposition-dominated National Assembly, which is now held under contempt according to Venezuela’s constitution.
> 
> "But after a single phone call from US Vice President Mike Pence, Guaidó proclaimed himself as president of Venezuela.
> 
> "Anointed as the leader of his country by Washington, a previously unknown political bottom dweller was vaulted onto the international stage as the US-selected leader of the nation with the world’s largest oil reserves."
> 
> *And then came Marco:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "United States Senator Marco Rubio (R-FL) tweeted a graphic picture of former Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi dripping in blood on Sunday in what was widely perceived to be a strongman message to Venezuelan President Nicolás Maduro.
> 
> "Gaddafi was tortured and savagely killed on the streets by Libyan rebels after the US-led NATO intervened and overthrew him in 2011."
> 
> Was Marco Rubio's tweet of a bloody Gaddafi aimed at Venezuela's Maduro?
> 
> *After Maduro's highly suspect "reelection" in May of 2018, the Trump administration began actively pursuing regime change in Venezuela with Guaido on a short list of potential US puppets.
> 
> While he seem to have come from nowhere, Juan Guaido was the product of more than a decade of "assiduous grooming" by elite, US deep state regime change factories.
> 
> "Juan Guaido is a character that has been created for this circumstance."
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Rubio is a fucking psychopath. Fuck him.
> 
> Once again our criminal government is doing criminal activity in another nation, but it’s okay. The empire has every right. Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rubio is a fucking psychopath. Fuck him.
> 
> Once again our criminal government is doing criminal activity in another nation, but it’s okay. The empire has every right. Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Rubio needs to make himself useful to billionaires if he wants to run for POTUS again, and there are Venezuelan billionaires we are not hearing much about:
> 
> The “Permanent War State” Aims to Plunder Venezuela - Wilkerson and Jay
> *
> "Yeah, the commercial interest in Venezuela is very connected to the Koch brothers.
> 
> "Number one, the Koch brothers owned part of 25 percent of a fertilizer company that Chavez nationalized, and the Koch brothers were not very happy about.
> 
> *"It’s interesting that one of the partners in that fertilizer company was a guy named Mendoza, who’s on the Forbes list of billionaires.
> 
> "Supposed socialist dictatorship; how is there still a billionaire on the Forbes list who still, not only is he a billionaire, but he controls much of the food supply of Venezuela. *
> 
> "The other interest of the Koch brothers in Venezuela is the Koch brothers have a massive oil refinery in Texas that uses heavy crude, as opposed to light crude.
> 
> "And the biggest reserve of heavy crude in the world is Venezuela. So this is all about commercial interest."
> 
> *Pence and Pompeo have long time financial connections to the Koch brothers, at least according to the allegations in my TRNN link.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is likely Rubio is doing the Koch Brothers bidding, but also the bidding of the MIC.
> 
> It’s all about the money, but don’t expect our government controlled media to inform the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> t is likely Rubio is doing the Koch Brothers bidding, but also the bidding of the MIC.
> 
> It’s all about the money, but don’t expect our government controlled media to inform the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump has turned the clock back 30 years with some of the people he's trusting on Venezuela:
> 
> The “Permanent War State” Aims to Plunder Venezuela - Wilkerson and Jay
> *
> "ELLIOTT ABRAMS: This is not about foreign intervention in Venezuela. It is not an attempt to impose a result on the Venezuelan people. Democracy never needs to be imposed.
> 
> "It is tyranny that has to be imposed.
> 
> "This discussion in the council is about the right of the Venezuelan people to direct their own internal affairs and choose the future of their own country democratically."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar, Elliott Abrams, and the El Mozote Massacre - The Atlantic
> 
> "More than 900 peasants were murdered in and around several villages in the eastern province of Morazán. Most were old men, women, and children. At the Roman Catholic church in El Mozote, soldiers separated men from their families, took them away, and shot them.
> 
> "They herded mothers and children into the convent. Putting their American-supplied M-16 rifles on automatic, the soldiers opened fire. Then they burned the convent. Some 140 children were killed, including toddlers. Average age: 6."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still mad you lost the Cold War?
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> You still mad you lost the Cold War?


Stopped SOBBING yet?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rubio is a fucking psychopath. Fuck him.
> 
> Once again our criminal government is doing criminal activity in another nation, but it’s okay. The empire has every right. Disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rubio is a fucking psychopath. Fuck him.
> 
> Once again our criminal government is doing criminal activity in another nation, but it’s okay. The empire has every right. Disgusting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Rubio needs to make himself useful to billionaires if he wants to run for POTUS again, and there are Venezuelan billionaires we are not hearing much about:
> 
> The “Permanent War State” Aims to Plunder Venezuela - Wilkerson and Jay
> *
> "Yeah, the commercial interest in Venezuela is very connected to the Koch brothers.
> 
> "Number one, the Koch brothers owned part of 25 percent of a fertilizer company that Chavez nationalized, and the Koch brothers were not very happy about.
> 
> *"It’s interesting that one of the partners in that fertilizer company was a guy named Mendoza, who’s on the Forbes list of billionaires.
> 
> "Supposed socialist dictatorship; how is there still a billionaire on the Forbes list who still, not only is he a billionaire, but he controls much of the food supply of Venezuela. *
> 
> "The other interest of the Koch brothers in Venezuela is the Koch brothers have a massive oil refinery in Texas that uses heavy crude, as opposed to light crude.
> 
> "And the biggest reserve of heavy crude in the world is Venezuela. So this is all about commercial interest."
> 
> *Pence and Pompeo have long time financial connections to the Koch brothers, at least according to the allegations in my TRNN link.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is likely Rubio is doing the Koch Brothers bidding, but also the bidding of the MIC.
> 
> It’s all about the money, but don’t expect our government controlled media to inform the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> t is likely Rubio is doing the Koch Brothers bidding, but also the bidding of the MIC.
> 
> It’s all about the money, but don’t expect our government controlled media to inform the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump has turned the clock back 30 years with some of the people he's trusting on Venezuela:
> 
> The “Permanent War State” Aims to Plunder Venezuela - Wilkerson and Jay
> *
> "ELLIOTT ABRAMS: This is not about foreign intervention in Venezuela. It is not an attempt to impose a result on the Venezuelan people. Democracy never needs to be imposed.
> 
> "It is tyranny that has to be imposed.
> 
> "This discussion in the council is about the right of the Venezuelan people to direct their own internal affairs and choose the future of their own country democratically."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar, Elliott Abrams, and the El Mozote Massacre - The Atlantic
> 
> "More than 900 peasants were murdered in and around several villages in the eastern province of Morazán. Most were old men, women, and children. At the Roman Catholic church in El Mozote, soldiers separated men from their families, took them away, and shot them.
> 
> "They herded mothers and children into the convent. Putting their American-supplied M-16 rifles on automatic, the soldiers opened fire. Then they burned the convent. Some 140 children were killed, including toddlers. Average age: 6."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still mad you lost the Cold War?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still mad you lost the Cold War?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped SOBBING yet?
Click to expand...


I'm just sorry we let your Commie buddies enslave half of Europe.

Maduro eat a bullet yet?


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rubio needs to make himself useful to billionaires if he wants to run for POTUS again, and there are Venezuelan billionaires we are not hearing much about:
> 
> The “Permanent War State” Aims to Plunder Venezuela - Wilkerson and Jay
> *
> "Yeah, the commercial interest in Venezuela is very connected to the Koch brothers.
> 
> "Number one, the Koch brothers owned part of 25 percent of a fertilizer company that Chavez nationalized, and the Koch brothers were not very happy about.
> 
> *"It’s interesting that one of the partners in that fertilizer company was a guy named Mendoza, who’s on the Forbes list of billionaires.
> 
> "Supposed socialist dictatorship; how is there still a billionaire on the Forbes list who still, not only is he a billionaire, but he controls much of the food supply of Venezuela. *
> 
> "The other interest of the Koch brothers in Venezuela is the Koch brothers have a massive oil refinery in Texas that uses heavy crude, as opposed to light crude.
> 
> "And the biggest reserve of heavy crude in the world is Venezuela. So this is all about commercial interest."
> 
> *Pence and Pompeo have long time financial connections to the Koch brothers, at least according to the allegations in my TRNN link.*
> 
> 
> 
> It is likely Rubio is doing the Koch Brothers bidding, but also the bidding of the MIC.
> 
> It’s all about the money, but don’t expect our government controlled media to inform the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> t is likely Rubio is doing the Koch Brothers bidding, but also the bidding of the MIC.
> 
> It’s all about the money, but don’t expect our government controlled media to inform the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump has turned the clock back 30 years with some of the people he's trusting on Venezuela:
> 
> The “Permanent War State” Aims to Plunder Venezuela - Wilkerson and Jay
> *
> "ELLIOTT ABRAMS: This is not about foreign intervention in Venezuela. It is not an attempt to impose a result on the Venezuelan people. Democracy never needs to be imposed.
> 
> "It is tyranny that has to be imposed.
> 
> "This discussion in the council is about the right of the Venezuelan people to direct their own internal affairs and choose the future of their own country democratically."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar, Elliott Abrams, and the El Mozote Massacre - The Atlantic
> 
> "More than 900 peasants were murdered in and around several villages in the eastern province of Morazán. Most were old men, women, and children. At the Roman Catholic church in El Mozote, soldiers separated men from their families, took them away, and shot them.
> 
> "They herded mothers and children into the convent. Putting their American-supplied M-16 rifles on automatic, the soldiers opened fire. Then they burned the convent. Some 140 children were killed, including toddlers. Average age: 6."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still mad you lost the Cold War?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still mad you lost the Cold War?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped SOBBING yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just sorry we let your Commie buddies enslave half of Europe.
> 
> Maduro eat a bullet yet?
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> I'm just sorry we let your Commie buddies enslave half of Europe.
> 
> Maduro eat a bullet yet?







Think he'll be around after Trump and his crime family are rotting in prison?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is likely Rubio is doing the Koch Brothers bidding, but also the bidding of the MIC.
> 
> It’s all about the money, but don’t expect our government controlled media to inform the people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> t is likely Rubio is doing the Koch Brothers bidding, but also the bidding of the MIC.
> 
> It’s all about the money, but don’t expect our government controlled media to inform the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Trump has turned the clock back 30 years with some of the people he's trusting on Venezuela:
> 
> The “Permanent War State” Aims to Plunder Venezuela - Wilkerson and Jay
> *
> "ELLIOTT ABRAMS: This is not about foreign intervention in Venezuela. It is not an attempt to impose a result on the Venezuelan people. Democracy never needs to be imposed.
> 
> "It is tyranny that has to be imposed.
> 
> "This discussion in the council is about the right of the Venezuelan people to direct their own internal affairs and choose the future of their own country democratically."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar, Elliott Abrams, and the El Mozote Massacre - The Atlantic
> 
> "More than 900 peasants were murdered in and around several villages in the eastern province of Morazán. Most were old men, women, and children. At the Roman Catholic church in El Mozote, soldiers separated men from their families, took them away, and shot them.
> 
> "They herded mothers and children into the convent. Putting their American-supplied M-16 rifles on automatic, the soldiers opened fire. Then they burned the convent. Some 140 children were killed, including toddlers. Average age: 6."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still mad you lost the Cold War?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still mad you lost the Cold War?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped SOBBING yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just sorry we let your Commie buddies enslave half of Europe.
> 
> Maduro eat a bullet yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just sorry we let your Commie buddies enslave half of Europe.
> 
> Maduro eat a bullet yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think he'll be around after Trump and his crime family are rotting in prison?
Click to expand...


I love that the dictator is the only fat person left in Venezuela.


----------



## georgephillip

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump has turned the clock back 30 years with some of the people he's trusting on Venezuela:
> 
> The “Permanent War State” Aims to Plunder Venezuela - Wilkerson and Jay
> *
> "ELLIOTT ABRAMS: This is not about foreign intervention in Venezuela. It is not an attempt to impose a result on the Venezuelan people. Democracy never needs to be imposed.
> 
> "It is tyranny that has to be imposed.
> 
> "This discussion in the council is about the right of the Venezuelan people to direct their own internal affairs and choose the future of their own country democratically."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar, Elliott Abrams, and the El Mozote Massacre - The Atlantic
> 
> "More than 900 peasants were murdered in and around several villages in the eastern province of Morazán. Most were old men, women, and children. At the Roman Catholic church in El Mozote, soldiers separated men from their families, took them away, and shot them.
> 
> "They herded mothers and children into the convent. Putting their American-supplied M-16 rifles on automatic, the soldiers opened fire. Then they burned the convent. Some 140 children were killed, including toddlers. Average age: 6."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still mad you lost the Cold War?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still mad you lost the Cold War?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stopped SOBBING yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just sorry we let your Commie buddies enslave half of Europe.
> 
> Maduro eat a bullet yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just sorry we let your Commie buddies enslave half of Europe.
> 
> Maduro eat a bullet yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think he'll be around after Trump and his crime family are rotting in prison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love that the dictator is the only fat person left in Venezuela.
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> I love that the dictator is the only fat person left in Venezuela.


It's actually much worse:
*"Being the ex-President's daughter pays off: Hugo Chavez's ambassador daughter is Venezuela's richest woman"*
*Hugo Chavez's ambassador daughter is Venezuela's richest woman | Daily Mail Online*

How do you suppose a socialist economy produces billionaire$?


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> another right wing venture?
> 
> no long term plan, like usual.



Trump Pushes Forward With Regime Change Strategy In Venezuela | HuffPost

*Trump Pushes Forward With Regime Change Strategy In Venezuela*
With opposition leader Juan Guaidó in Washington, the administration promised to take even harsher measures against socialist President Nicolás Maduro.

He also scheduled a Wednesday afternoon meeting with Guaidó at the White House, where the senior official said that Trump plans to reassure him that regime change in Venezuela remains a priority.


Trump made a show of recognizing Guaidó during Tuesday’s address, referring to him as “Mr. President” and telling him to return to Venezuela with the message that “all Americans are united with the Venezuelan people in their righteous struggle for freedom.”

“Maduro’s grip of tyranny will be smashed and broken,” Trump said.


----------



## gipper

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> another right wing venture?
> 
> no long term plan, like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Pushes Forward With Regime Change Strategy In Venezuela | HuffPost
> 
> *Trump Pushes Forward With Regime Change Strategy In Venezuela*
> With opposition leader Juan Guaidó in Washington, the administration promised to take even harsher measures against socialist President Nicolás Maduro.
> 
> He also scheduled a Wednesday afternoon meeting with Guaidó at the White House, where the senior official said that Trump plans to reassure him that regime change in Venezuela remains a priority.
> 
> 
> Trump made a show of recognizing Guaidó during Tuesday’s address, referring to him as “Mr. President” and telling him to return to Venezuela with the message that “all Americans are united with the Venezuelan people in their righteous struggle for freedom.”
> 
> “Maduro’s grip of tyranny will be smashed and broken,” Trump said.
Click to expand...

So much for being a noninterventionist. Fuck him.


----------



## MisterBeale

impuretrash said:


> I am 100% opposed to the US meddling in Venezeula but I am also extremely skeptical whenever a lefty publication like mint press accuses someone of being "far right".


It doesn't matter.

When it comes right down to it, if you can still buy gas at Citgo?  That is what matters.  It is what the international financiers consider as legit, and right now?  They think what Trump and his cronies are trying to sell is garbage.  Facts are facts, and what was being sold in the SOTU was fantasy.

MintPress always just gives you the facts, despite their left leaning bias.  They are not beholden to the CFR.



News  > Venezuela
*IMF Executives Fail to Recognize Guaido as Venezuela's ‘Interim President’*
IMF Executives Fail to Recognize Guaido as Venezuela's ‘Interim President’

*IMF execs refuse to recognize Guaido as Venezuela's 'interim president' - a twist the US didn't see coming*
IMF execs refuse to recognize Guaido as Venezuela's 'interim president' - a twist the US didn't see coming -- Sott.net


----------



## the other mike

gipper said:


> It is likely Rubio is doing the Koch Brothers bidding, but also the bidding of the MIC.
> 
> It’s all about the money, but don’t expect our government controlled media to inform the people.


Koch brother now.

Charles de Ganahl Koch

Old Charlie is 84 now so watch for his kids-  Chase Koch and Elizabeth Koch
to be the new billionaire bad guys.


----------

